#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Mindfullness — скорее бдительность, чем осознавание

## Еше Нинбо

Mindfullness почему то переводят как осознавание. Скорее это бдительность, внимание, забота.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2016), Пема Дролкар (10.10.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Скорее осознанность. В том числе и о таких чувствах как бдительность, внимание, забота и т.д. Не процесс осознавания,а ежесекундное осознанное пребывание в феноменах и номенах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2016), Сергей Хос (11.10.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Скорее осознанность. В том числе и о таких чувствах как бдительность, внимание, забота и т.д. Не процесс осознавания,а ежесекундное осознанное пребывание в феноменах и номенах. Еще можно как памятование. Например в Шурангама Дхарани:



> "Памятуя (by being mindful of), пусть я освобожусь от:
> От всех этих и иных отвлечений и соблазнов.
> Памятуя о тех,кто живёт жизнью бездомного монаха, Пусть я буду очищен!"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Mindfullness почему то переводят как осознавание. Скорее это бдительность, внимание, забота.


Не раз уже были споры по поводу перевода mindfullness (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21669 и http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23285&page=5).
И каждый раз не устаю повторять: _перевод любого слова зависит не только от его словарных значений, но и от контекста, в котором пребывает это слово_...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2016), Пема Дролкар (10.10.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Внимание имеет три механизма. Непроизвольное (что-то захватывает внимание, например, жук попал в волосы), произвольное (ум направляет внимание без внешних стимулов, например, Вы оцениваете ощущения от волос на коже головы)  и постпроизвольное (ум натренирован регулярно или постоянно направлять внимание, например, чем бы я ни занимался, я не отпускаю внимания с ощущения от веса волос на коже головы).

Бдительность может относиться к произвольному и постпроизвольному вниманию. Как и осознанность, конечно же. Как и памятование, даже.

Не всегда традиционный набор терминов имеет достаточно ясную коннотацию, применяемую в быту.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Внимание имеет три механизма.


А какие три термина используются в буддизме для этих трёх? И их инварианты, если есть?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какие три термина используются в буддизме для этих трёх? И их инварианты, если есть?


Я не рискну сейчас последовательно и точно говорить об определенных терминах Дхармы.

Отмечаю лишь момент коннотации психологических терминов, которыми мы пользуемся на русском языке. 
Включая редко используемую коннотацию постпроизвольного внимания (у Петухова этот вид рассматривается как очень редкий, вид продолжительной бдительности, в повседневной жизни мы обычно говорим о неком состоянии потока, парения, когда внимание не только вовлечено, но и осознается эта вовлеченность так же непрерывно)

В плане рассуждений, могу отметить очень условно и приблизительно следующее.
Обычное блуждающее сознание это непроизвольное внимание, сосредоточенное внимание это произвольное внимание, наконец бдительность к тому, куда направлено внимание - это постпроизвольное внимание.

В рамках таких условных рассуждений это аналоги омраченного ума, самадхи и татхагаты.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Mindfullness почему то переводят как осознавание. .


А кто переводит осознавание ?

Вроде переводят - осознанность, внимательность, памятование.

(последнее вроде наиболее ближе к исходному значению, так как _полнота ума_ у англов понималось как ум памятующий, помнящий, наполненный памятью)

----------


## Йен

К *самма-сати* относятся:

йонисо манасикара - умелое внимание
сати - памятование
сампаджаннья - бдительность

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Mindfullness почему то переводят как осознавание. Скорее это бдительность, внимание, забота.


Кто это переводит mindfullness как осознавание?
В англоязычной литературе словом mindfullness обычно переводят санскр. smrity, тиб. dran pa. По-русски это чаще всего "памятование". Это качество описывается как своего рода "ментальный клей", приклеивающий внимание к объекту. Сопутствующее этому осознавание объекта - это "осознанность", санскр. saṃprajanya, тиб. shes bzhin, Хопкинс переводит как introspection. Это два главных фактора в развитии шаматхи.

А внимательность в аспекте бдительности, заботы, как направленного различения благого и пагубного - это санскр. apramāda, тиб. bag yod pa, досл. "не беспечность". Входит в число 11 благих факторов сознания, вместе с беззлобием, спокойствием и т.д.

----------

Ассаджи (11.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Кто это переводит mindfullness как осознавание?
> В англоязычной литературе словом mindfullness обычно переводят санскр. smrity, тиб. dran pa. По-русски это чаще всего "памятование". Это качество описывается как своего рода "ментальный клей", приклеивающий внимание к объекту. Сопутствующее этому осознавание объекта - это "осознанность", санскр. saṃprajanya, тиб. shes bzhin, Хопкинс переводит как introspection. Это два главных фактора в развитии шаматхи.
> 
> А внимательность в аспекте бдительности, заботы, как направленного различения благого и пагубного - это санскр. apramāda, тиб. bag yod pa, досл. "не беспечность". Входит в число 11 благих факторов сознания, вместе с беззлобием, спокойствием и т.д.


Это я купил книгу The Miracle of Mindfulness Тик Нат Хан «Чудо осознанности».Перевод Мигаловской Н

----------

Сергей Хос (11.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это я купил книгу The Miracle of Mindfulness Тик Нат Хан «Чудо осознанности».Перевод Мигаловской Н


Ну, возможно там и правда про осознанность ))
Я-то рассказал как это обычно бывает в тибетологической литературе.

----------

Еше Нинбо (11.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот, гляжу, в аннотации пишут: "Тхить Нят Хан объясняет, что осознанность (mindfulness) – это умение сохранить живое сознание в реальном моменте действительности".
Но тогда у него mindfulness - это не smrity, а как раз saṃprajanya, introspection. Это действительно осознанность, все правильно перевели, по смыслу.

----------

Еше Нинбо (11.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Из книги Тит Нат Хана "Чудо осознанности"
стр.33
...Вы можете спросить: "Ну и как нам тогда практиковать осознанность (будучи занятыми на работе)?
Мой ответ таков: каждый момент времени удерживайте внимание на работе, сохраняйте бдительность и будьте постоянно готовы грамотно и компетентно отреагировать на любую ситуацию, которая может возникнуть - это и есть осознанность...

стр.36
...Концентрация - это мощный навык, который приходит по мере тренировки осознанности. Именно с помощью концентрации можем мы достичь наивысшего пробуждения...

стр.38
...В одной вьетнамской песне есть такие слова:
"Труднее всего следовать пути дома, легче - в собрании, ещё легче - в храме". Только ситуация, которая требует от нас отвлечься, по-настоящему бросает вызов нашей способности сохранять осознанность!...

----------

Won Soeng (11.10.2016), Монферран (11.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

"Чудо осознанности" Тит Нат Хана в переводе А.Архипова скачать:
http://www.klex.ru/3h0

"Чудо осознанности" Аудиокнига:

----------

Aion (11.10.2016), Won Soeng (11.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2016), Монферран (11.10.2016), Харуказе (11.10.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

У слова "mindfulness", которым Томас Рис-Дейвидз сто лет назад перевел палийское слово "сати", за это время поменялось значение, - произошел семантический сдвиг, причем в нескольких направлениях. Сейчас у этого слова нет одного определенного значения, его истолковывают по-разному.

Что касается самого исходного слова "сати", то его значение вполне определенное, - "памятование":
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,332.0.html

----------

Won Soeng (11.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2016), Еше Нинбо (11.10.2016), Йен (11.10.2016)

----------


## Пако

> У слова "mindfulness", которым Томас Рис-Дейвидз сто лет назад перевел палийское слово "сати", за это время поменялось значение, - произошел семантический сдвиг, причем в нескольких направлениях. Сейчас у этого слова нет одного определенного значения, его истолковывают по-разному.
> 
> Что касается самого исходного слова "сати", то его значение вполне определенное, - "памятование":
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,332.0.html


Если под "памятованием" понимать "память" с рюшками, то да.

----------

Ассаджи (17.10.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> К *самма-сати* относятся:
> 
> йонисо манасикара - умелое внимание
> сати - памятование
> сампаджаннья - бдительность


Можно попросить ссылку на сутту.

----------


## Йен

> Можно попросить ссылку на сутту.


Какую сутту?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

спасибо, ответ получен

----------

